
3D XPoint Steps into the Light - aysfrm11
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1328682
======
DanielBMarkham
_A version of XPoint in DIMMs will enable up to 6 TBytes main memory in a two-
socket Xeon server at about half the cost of DRAM, Diane Bryant, general
manager of Intel’s data center group, said in September, suggesting the
servers will ship in 2017._

I am eager to see a 6TB server in 2017. It would change a heckuva lot of
things in the cloud. I'd argue most corporate key infrastructure --
accounting, sales, and such -- would fit into one server.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
I read that to mean "half the price of 6TB of DRAM" which is likely to be
fairly expensive, though still impressive.

------
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10849544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10849544)

